# wanted SW hubs or parts thereof.



## hubgearfreak (19 Apr 2010)

i hope mods don't mind, but i thought i'd try this here, perhps the folks that can help don't read the whole forum?

having found one in a scrap-pile bike, i dismantled it and rebuilt it.
it's design intrigued me, so i did some reading on it.
having read http://sheldonbrown.com/sw.html
it seems that they can be re-built to run better, but some parts are too worn.

in addition, some-one's Pmed me to say don't ride it, it'll break.
so that's like a red rag to a bull, so thanks, you know who you are  grahamnr17  
at about the same time, i find that spa do 40 hole rims, and that a 32/40 set up may make some unusual looking wheels.
see other designs on this page http://www.terminalvelocity.demon.co.uk/WheelBuild/
so apart from a few tiny bits, i'm sorted.
if anybody's got some parts they don't recognise, some they know to be SW, or even an unloved complete hub, i'd be really grateful to hear from you


----------



## rogerzilla (23 Apr 2010)

There are two schools of thought on this.

1) Make little springs for the pawls and you lose the silent freewheeling but get a reliable hub.

2) Start with a NOS hub, clean it all out and run it on very thin SAE10 oil and it will be fine.

I have an alloy-shelled AM on a 40 hole rim. The only one I could get in the UK that was narrow enough for 23mm tyres was a Velocity Deep V, by which I'm very underwhelmed. It's not well finished, has little lateral stiffness so doesn't build up easily, the spoke nipples bind because there are no eyelets and it took me ages to scrape off the minging decals.


----------



## hubgearfreak (23 Apr 2010)

thanks roger. 

you haven't got one kicking about you don't want have you?

as for the rims, there's sputniks from spa in 40h, and they don't suffer from lack of stiffness at all.
but minimum tyre is 28mm.
for comfort and reliability, that's my minimum anyhow, but i'm sure you know that you know your own mind


----------



## rogerzilla (25 Apr 2010)

It's on a 1950s racing bike. It needs racing tyres!


----------



## hubgearfreak (26 Apr 2010)

as i said, i'm sure you know your own mind


----------



## tyred (26 Apr 2010)

A silent SA hub? Surely the characteristic tick, tick, tick of a well oiled AW is part of the appeal?


----------



## hubgearfreak (26 Apr 2010)

tyred, you're right. but as a silly exercise in wasting time and resources, trying to get a seldom works working beats golf. and what sort of HG freak would i be if i didn't do these things?


----------



## tyred (27 Apr 2010)

You've got me curious now too. I think I need one. And an extra bike to put it in


----------



## tyred (27 Apr 2010)

There's one on ebay at the moment - http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/1958-STURMEY-...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item4aa0a61ab8


----------



## hubgearfreak (27 Apr 2010)

tyred said:


> You've got me curious now too. I think I need one. And an extra bike to put it in



go on. 

thanks for the ebay link too, but it's too much. i want free ones that are shot, not expensive ones that are also more than likely shot


----------



## classic33 (27 Apr 2010)

I'll have a gander & let you know. But Iv'e this nasty feeling that I may have thrown away 5-6 of them. It'll be the weekend before I know for certain. If I don't have the shells but still have the inners will they be of any use.

As to why they'll break I don't understand that part. Taken apart & rebuilt/repaired one or two.
One used with a 68 chainring & 11 rear, did however twist the axle by about 90 degrees.


----------



## hubgearfreak (27 Apr 2010)

the more spares the better. complete hubs, or parts of, would both be gratefully received


----------



## hubgearfreak (4 May 2010)

classic33, am in luck?


----------



## wheelnut (1 Jan 2011)

Sturmey SW hub was introduced in 1954/55 (page 134 _The Sturmey Archer Story, _Tony Hadland 1987, ISBN:0950743127) to replace the 3 speed AW. The SW was not a success and was withdrawn after about 4 years and replaced by the AW hub! You may have great difficulty getting parts for this hub. It may be simpler to replace the internals with an AW 3 speed which will work better in any event.


----------

